# aero gravel bike



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

This looks like a lot of fun. Wheels look to be 650b and tires look to be 47mm.









3T launches an aero gravel bike ? we're not joking - VeloNews.com

Aero, disk brakes and fat tires, it looks to have everything.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Vroomen couldn't help himself. Did he leave Open? 3T will probably make more bikes too.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Pretty sure he is still with Open, he has his hand firmly attached to Open and 3T.

This version requires a hefty premium ($1200 extra for the frameset) over the "non-aero" U.P. design... which seems crazy. But I am sure they will see some.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

They may not intend to be joking but it comes off that way. The whole concept makes no sense. Doesn't look like a pure gravel geometry either so its not something you're likely to use or benefit from in a batenkill ride.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

velodog said:


> This looks like a lot of fun. Wheels look to be 650b and tires look to be 47mm.
> 
> 3T launches an aero gravel bike ? we're not joking - VeloNews.com
> 
> Aero, disk brakes and fat tires, it looks to have everything.


Seems nice but I don't think it's worth the extra money...


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

That's a cool looking bike! That 3' saddle to bar drop is a little exaggerated... Haha. 47mm tires? Essentially a 2" MTB tire... That's not so much a gravel bike as a MTB but without a suspension? It doesn't seem to best fit any application?? Drop bar MTB? When you are pushing 2" tires, does an aero frame really come into play?


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Is it April 1 again already?! 

Frikkin' ridiculous. SMH.

Next up... Beach cruiser criterium bike.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

That's just..... Silly


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

Does it come with a skinsuit?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

PBL450 said:


> That's a cool looking bike! That 3' saddle to bar drop is a little exaggerated... Haha. 47mm tires? Essentially a 2" MTB tire... That's not so much a gravel bike as a MTB but without a suspension? It doesn't seem to best fit any application?? Drop bar MTB? When you are pushing 2" tires, does an aero frame really come into play?


Not MTB tires









I've ridden my 650b 42mm tires on gravel and it's my understanding that road tires of this size will handle softer gravel than I've ridden with ease.

I wouldn't have any need for the aero and that's more bar drop than I could ride, but I like the concept of a road bike with tires of that size. If I lived in an area with more opportunities to get out on the gravel I'd have one.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Jesus. What a dysfunctional looking, purposelessness, piece of crap. I thought Cervelos were crap enough.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Firefly, titanium version


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

velodog said:


> Not MTB tires
> 
> View attachment 314621
> 
> ...


Yeah, very sensible having a disc brake bike with lots more rubber but hardly any weight penalty. I'd get rid of the 3 most inner cogs, though. Wouldn't have to use anything below a 28 on the road, but they'd be necessary for technical riding off road.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

velodog said:


> Firefly, titanium version
> 
> View attachment 314622


That's more like it. Does it come in steel? Where's the rear rack? Will it take a rear rack? Where are the fenders?


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

I like teh Cervelo. Everyone knows the aero is just for looks anyways, even on a road bike. so why not this mash up?

but I would not buy any bike where I cannot install my Thomson layback seat post

Not keen on really wide tires. I downsized my gravel bike from 38 to 28c tires. Gravel here not rough enough I guess.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

That Firefly is beautiful!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

oh dear. What a train wreck.

Aero bikes aren't really for me but if someone does riding where aero is the top priority, then okay, I suppose I get it. 
But who on earth demands and aero frame but also wants disc brakes, massive tires and figures they can make some use of the aero benefits with gearing that would work for climbing dirt but not going fast with any normal cadence.

Let's make an aero frame and cancel most of the aero with tires and brakes and while we're at it let's use gearing that a cat 6 can spin out on the flats.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

Designers said it was built to address salt flats at Bonneville, but that they could imagine many other apps in your neighborhood.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

MaxKatt said:


> Designers said it was built to address salt flats at Bonneville, but that they could imagine many other apps in your neighborhood.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Jay Strongbow said:


> oh dear. What a train wreck.
> 
> Aero bikes aren't really for me but if someone does riding where aero is the top priority, then okay, I suppose I get it.
> But who on earth demands and aero frame but also wants disc brakes, massive tires and figures they can make some use of the aero benefits with gearing that would work for climbing dirt but not going fast with any normal cadence.
> ...


Can't argue with that, but the thought occurred to me maybe the aero frame tubes also were chosen for their vertical ridgidity, translation, responsiveness to rider input, aka. faster speeds. At speeds lower than 18 mph, the pinched tubing would shine, even as its aero advantage becomes insignificant.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

dr ian malcolm, ftw


----------

